# 2015 UP Deer Hunting Outlook



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Just spent 5 days in Western Marquette County Grouse, and Archery Deer hunting. Seemed to be good number of birds. But very little to no deer sign, tracks, droppings, rubs. Saw no deer while in a stand area that's been productive in past. Only 3 pics on trail cam, that I have yet to view, and 3 deer spotted while walking area. Weather was unseasonably warm, up to 86 on Sunday. Locals and store owners say deer are way down throughout the entire UP, or there are no deer up here at all lol. I've hunted this area for 26 years, some good, some bad. This year seems like it could be the worst one yet. Anybody have a positive spin on actual hunting aspect of 2015 UP Deer Season? Regardless of me shooting a deer or not. I'll always come to deer camp, and always have a great time. Just wondering if I'll need my gun this year or not?


----------



## hunthunt (May 28, 2015)

More bear than deer.......sad but true!


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Dang!!! Found this in area too. Didn't get too close but looked pretty big inside. Couldn't see any tracks near entrance, but found what looked to be wolf scat nearby. Bear or wolf den?


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Needs some fiber whatever it is


----------



## Lunkers Only (Jul 14, 2005)

We were up north of Iron Mountain earlier this month and seen a fair amount of deer. Seems as though they disappear in November when we come up for rifle though. Overall, I'd stay positive. A lot of guys are standing behind the theory that because of the heavy snow fall around last years' opener, less deer were taken by hunters. More deer/bucks to be taken this year, plus the winter wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. That's what I'm sticking with to avoid discouragement...We seen just as many yearlings already this year as mature deer. Also got a pic of this guy...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The numbers are way down that's for sure. But I go to the Yoop to escape the madhouse in the Manistee National Forrest. I crave the remoteness and rugged terrain it offers. If I kill a buck, that a bonus. Being up there just feels right. Honestly my heart isn't into hunting down here, it's way to crowded for my liking.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Its always doom and gloom deer number reports in the UP ever since I started hunting up there in 95, once I figured out and found good spot its been very good to me up there, I only rifle hunt 3-5 days for the opener and typically been shooting a decent 8pt every other year. there around in small pockets just have to find them, ill never hunt down state near home for gun opener wouldn't trade it up there for anything. But its definitely not for the guy who wants to just see/kill deer but there is more to it for me?


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

I hunt a fairly remote area in a high snowfall zone. There typically aren't many deer to begin with but I have been pleasantly surprised by my trailcam photos. Quite a few decent bucks and good fawn survival. There will be less deer this year but if you put in a little extra work, you could find a pocket of them.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Lunkers Only said:


> We were up north of Iron Mountain earlier this month and seen a fair amount of deer. Seems as though they disappear in November when we come up for rifle though. Overall, I'd stay positive. A lot of guys are standing behind the theory that because of the heavy snow fall around last years' opener, less deer were taken by hunters. More deer/bucks to be taken this year, plus the winter wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. That's what I'm sticking with to avoid discouragement...We seen just as many yearlings already this year as mature deer. Also got a pic of this guy...


Not sure where you're getting the "the winter wasn't as bad as people make it out to be" as last year's winter was pretty bad. Lots of early snow covered up the food and made it harder for them to get around, forcing them to burn calories at a much higher rate much earlier in the season, during a time when they were still in pre-winter mode and needing all the food they could get and sending them into winter with less reserves. It was also colder than normal. Overall the winter severity index was quite a bit higher than the 98-2013 average. The spring was fairly mild, which helped a bit.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

My cameras showed very good fawn survival in the western UP and a couple nice bucks. I just got home from a week up there and saw several deer. The numbers are definitely down but the deer can be found. The winter was much better for mortality even though there was an early heavy snow it settled and didn't hang around late into the spring. If we can get another mild winter things might not be too bad in a year or two. You can't just go plop in your usual spot and expect to be successful like in the past. The deer are in smaller pockets and you need to go find them. Our camp will have success but it certainly isn't what it used to be.


----------



## cvxfishhunt (Oct 8, 2012)

Luvdayoop said:


> Just spent 5 days in Western Marquette County Grouse, and Archery Deer hunting. Seemed to be good number of birds. But very little to no deer sign, tracks, droppings, rubs. Saw no deer while in a stand area that's been productive in past. Only 3 pics on trail cam, that I have yet to view, and 3 deer spotted while walking area. Weather was unseasonably warm, up to 86 on Sunday. Locals and store owners say deer are way down throughout the entire UP, or there are no deer up here at all lol. I've hunted this area for 26 years, some good, some bad. This year seems like it could be the worst one yet. Anybody have a positive spin on actual hunting aspect of 2015 UP Deer Season? Regardless of me shooting a deer or not. I'll always come to deer camp, and always have a great time. Just wondering if I'll need my gun this year or not?


Cool bear den pics. Ditto on dwindling numbers in Iron and Ontonagon counties. Not looking real good.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It's no surprise to anyone that deer numbers are not what they used to be. I've only had time to run my spotlight survey route one time this year and my numbers were half of last year. The numbers don't paint a true picture since the two spots that produce half of my sightings were void of deer. One large field was tiled this summer, plowed and disced in late September. The other field still has standing hay blocking my view. 

I'm guessing this fall will mirror last years harvest except the kill won't be in the same areas. The early migration and snow depth of last year won't concentrate the kill this year. 

There are no where near the low deer numbers we had in the early 70s but most camps will be full of hunters with the anticipation of filling a tag. We will never again experience the huge deer numbers we had 20 years ago due to the winter habitat destruction that came with those high deer numbers. High predator numbers are also reducing recruitment but that's life above the 46th parallel. I'll be out enjoying the 2015 UP deer season even if my buck pole doesn't support a single deer. A sagging buck pole is not why I hunt the UP. 

Good luck and have a safe season.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I just got back from a stint hunting in the U.P. for both birds and deer. I saw more fawns than expected, so that was a pleasant surprise. Deer sign though was poor (compared to past years) overall. I have seen a dramatic improvement in the habitat though due to the low deer numbers. I'm seeing cedar, maple and other deer preferred foods sprouting like crazy all over the place. In the past, those species were eaten before they could get off the ground. One and two year old bucks will certainly be in very short supply this year due to the extremely hard winters of 2013 and 2014. There still should be huntable numbers of older bucks available though.


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got back fro a week of hunting in the UP and as expected the deer numbers were down but not as bad as expected. We had a couple spike bucks on camera but there were several does with twins so hopefully things will recover in the future. 

We encountered and reported a poacher who was gutting a couple of does on state land, but it's clear he was not a concern of the DNR because he was back driving the same roads the following day.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

trs said:


> I just got back fro a week of hunting in the UP and as expected the deer numbers were down but not as bad as expected. We had a couple spike bucks on camera but there were several does with twins so hopefully things will recover in the future.
> 
> We encountered and reported a poacher who was gutting a couple of does on state land, but it's clear he was not a concern of the DNR because he was back driving the same roads the following day.


Tribal members can shoot 3 does, maybe that was the case. No matter what I'm glad you reported it.


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Tribal members can shoot 3 does, maybe that was the case. No matter what I'm glad you reported it.


BS


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

That's what I was thinking , Tribal.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Was in Menominee county last four days. Saw plenty of does and fawns but only a couple small bucks. Over all in my area I d say it's about same as last year but the deer is a bonus. The time with friends is what it's all about for me


----------



## Jabswitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Hunted this weekend in souther Marquette county. Numbers are way down by us. We haven't seen a big decrease in deer numbers lately until this year. Not one deer seen between the 2 of us and very few deer pics around the feeders.


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got back from Schoolcraft county. I pulled the cards from 3 of my cams and there were not many deer pics at all and zero bucks. In the past I would have plenty of pics of both does and bucks. It's definitely going to be a slower year around there.

MM


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

exactly what mattawanhunter said!!!!!!!!!! same here


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> It's going to be a looooooong two weeks before I head back up to Home sweet Home ,then the time will fly by too quick. Man, I really hate it down here.lol


What day are you leaving? I'll be heading up the 6th or 7th.


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

We will be heading to our bow camp tomorrow morning can't wait. Hunting the Seney area


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Somewhere around the 12th probably. I wanted to go sometime the first week of November but the little woman had other ideas. So I will wait. I just hope I don't get snowed in and have to wait until spring to come back. That would be a shame.lol


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> People that don't go there just don't get it....which is good for those of us that do!


Yes. This! Today was beautiful scouting. We seen several deer and lots of sign. 

All the doom and gloom. I am not buying it.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Bighunther said:


> Yes. This! Today was beautiful scouting. We seen several deer and lots of sign.
> 
> All the doom and gloom. I am not buying it.


YOU might not "buy it" but most hunting the UP will. This will go down as one of the worst seasons on record in a long time.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Midalake said:


> YOU might not "buy it" but most hunting the UP will. This will go down as one of the worst seasons on record in a long time.


Thanks for the positive input. 

Rain has been pretty hard, and steady this morning. Had to get some chores done around camp. Hopefully will be able to sit the evening.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow!!! Looks like a good group of UP lovers/hunters on here from all over the yoop. Some great info, opinions, and posts both positive, and negative. Thanks. Let's keep it going with any reports/pics throughout the hunting season. I hunt an area a little south of 41 and west of 95. Usually have 7-10 hunters at my Dads camp. I'll be up the 12th-22nd and will report our camps deer sightings/success stories. Good luck everybody, stay safe, and deer or no deer, enjoy your time in the yoop. I always do.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I'll be heading to Iron county November 6th or 7th. I'll be near the Iron/gogebic county line. There will be 5 of us. Can't wait.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

With the way the fall is progressing I'm guessing we won't see a historical snow event like last year. Snow for opener will be iffy. 

Good luck and have safe travels.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> With the way the fall is progressing I'm guessing we won't see a historical snow event like last year. Snow for opener will be iffy.
> 
> Good luck and have safe travels.


A little soon to call yet..........maybe .........._Karl Bohnak......._


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like it will just be me and my oldest son. Look out Big bucks of Iron County.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Looks like it will just be me and my oldest son. Look out Big bucks of Iron County.


I'll try to leave a few for you guys. Lol


----------



## Lunkers Only (Jul 14, 2005)

There's about 8 of us that will be up there from about the 12th to the 21st, hunting just south of crystal falls. Will keep you guys posted too.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Last year we heard one shot in three days behind the cabin near Blaney park decided then we would hunt down state if the winter was hard which it was .Just went up to winterize the cabin this past weekend did some scouting few signs of deer .Many more deer at our property downstate but still feel sad we are not going up .Its a whole different experience hopefully this el nino they are talking about will keep the north warmer this year.


----------



## throttle (Feb 11, 2009)

camera up 7 days in nisula two doe one fawn four wolf


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Traveling through iron mountain today/tomorrow, had 3 does eating right behind the hotel I'm staying at when I checked in today. My buddy said in town is where all the deer are.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Your buddy would be right.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Just got in. 17 deer with in range this afternoon. All does and fawns with the exception of a buck that was walking perpendicular to the does and fawns scent checking trails. I did not have a clear shot at him.
> 
> After I eat dinner I'll run my spotlight survey route. NNW wind. 33* right now. I'll post my results later tonight.


Great News L2, looking forward to more reports!


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

just got another report on our cameras from Gogebic/Ontonagon counties. Several bucks and activity picking up compared to when I was up there. All 3 of mine have bucks showing up. 2 of them have several bucks showing up with a couple decent ones. Lots of fawns and a few wolves but less than expected. Sow and 2 cubs on another camera. Some cameras don't have much for bucks but do have fawns. That's the good news is there seems to be fawns everywhere. Overall excited to get back up there and be in the woods. It's going to be interesting, some areas look like they will do quite well and others don't look so hot. Regardless I'm positive we will all enjoy being there.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> I'll be heading to Iron county November 6th or 7th. I'll be near the Iron/gogebic county line. There will be 5 of us. Can't wait.


Send reports!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Send reports!


You know I will. I'm excited to try a different spot.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck! Nothing like scouting to country. You never know what you'll find.


----------



## gmiljevich (Mar 27, 2009)

I just came back from my camp in the Western UP in Gogebic county, 2 doe pics in 2 weeks. That's it, no wolves, no yotes, lots of crows and a few *****. Doesn't look good in my area but I know it can change in the blink of an eye once they they start sniffing...


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Well back in the lower part of the state. Only 3 weeks till we go back yahhh!

Well I got to sit Saturday and Sunday evening and Monday morning. Saw does on each sit. Which is more than I can say for each 10 days of rifle I have sat through. I've never thought of hunting the UP as being easy or having high expectations of seeing deer, and that won't be changing this year. 

I did find out that the area I have been hunting the last two years is currently being clear cut. I got my stand down just in time they were about 50 yards away. Anyone have experience hunting in these areas? What about while there logging, say the third or fourth day. Is it still worth the sit? I did find that the most tracks in one area was in the area with the loggers. I don't know how long that stays true. 

Anyway, there are a few deer to be had. Seen some on the drive around germfask.

Good luck hunting this season. I hope you all get to see at least a deer through all your sits.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

The highest deer density we have ever had on our property was during the timber sales/logging times. The sounds of the chain saws (and processors) is like ringing the dinner bell. We had our logging done during the winter months both times so I didn't hunt then but the deer sure showed up. If you can find a tree to hang your stand in near those clearcuts, you should have good hunting for several years to come.

Hopefully the loggers are leaving the tops where they fall rather than chipping them which has become much more popular in recent years.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

10/10-10/12 & 10/24-10/26 EUP...
No deer sightings continue from 2014 season.....Have yet to see a deer besides on camera...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bighunther said:


> Well back in the lower part of the state. Only 3 weeks till we go back yahhh!
> 
> Well I got to sit Saturday and Sunday evening and Monday morning. Saw does on each sit. Which is more than I can say for each 10 days of rifle I have sat through. I've never thought of hunting the UP as being easy or having high expectations of seeing deer, and that won't be changing this year.
> 
> ...


Hunting around an active cut is productive right after the loggers leave for the day. Depending on what is being cut, 3-5 years in the future can be proactive too.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

wildthing said:


> The highest deer density we have ever had on our property was during the timber sales/logging times. The sounds of the chain saws (and processors) is like ringing the dinner bell. We had our logging done during the winter months both times so I didn't hunt then but the deer sure showed up. If you can find a tree to hang your stand in near those clearcuts, you should have good hunting for several years to come.
> Hopefully the loggers are leaving the tops where they fall rather than chipping them which has become much more popular in recent years.


 

This is the worst advise I have heard in some time. I will list the reasons why.

1. Leaving the tops will only create a larger fire hazard.
2. The tops will only supplement deer in the winter and is still poor quality forage.
3, Leaving the tops will create a walking nightmare for years to come.
4. Leaving the tops will take money from the landowners pocket. In my last logging contract this was 10% of the total proceeds. 

If you REALLY want to do something for "your deer" take the 10% proceeds and start a QUALITY deer feeding program in the winter for MANY years to come.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

wildthing said:


> The highest deer density we have ever had on our property was during the timber sales/logging times. The sounds of the chain saws (and processors) is like ringing the dinner bell. We had our logging done during the winter months both times so I didn't hunt then but the deer sure showed up. If you can find a tree to hang your stand in near those clearcuts, you should have good hunting for several years to come.
> 
> Hopefully the loggers are leaving the tops where they fall rather than chipping them which has become much more popular in recent years.


Totally agree


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A friend returned from the western U.P., sorry not my place to give specifics ..
Deer exist. Less yearlings and two year olds than in the recent past but optimism from indications found of a decent hunt this year.
Combined with the potential U.P. big buck and being in the U.P. it will be great for his party .
Snow levels will factor of course...after last year.

My limited experience with hunting logging sites in the Yoop was that deer did not vamoose from them.
Nights were theirs to poke around wood cutting activities and deer I saw during the day on one hunt heard the same limited saw noise as I.
In more intensively logged areas they were not far away and used skidder trails right past log piles and other disturbances with out qualms.

The big boys were not far away, but less conspicuous around logging activity.
They were there for the does though, and the does were there.


----------



## gmiljevich (Mar 27, 2009)

Midalake said:


> This is the worst advise I have heard in some time. I will list the reasons why.
> 
> 1. Leaving the tops will only create a larger fire hazard.
> 2. The tops will only supplement deer in the winter and is still poor quality forage.
> ...


These maybe the 4 worst reasons not to do something... 

First when was the last time you heard of tops being the fuel for a fire in the far north, in my forty years of being alive I cant recall once.

Second, some forage is better than no forage at all.

Third, I really don't think the deer care or worry about an area that has a trip hazard. We should be focusing on deer, not your comfort.

Lastly, leaving the tops is a more sustainable practice for re-growth vs. making a park like setting with no cover which is worth the 10% loss for me.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Midalake said:


> This is the worst advise I have heard in some time. I will list the reasons why.
> 
> 1. Leaving the tops will only create a larger fire hazard.
> 2. The tops will only supplement deer in the winter and is still poor quality forage.
> ...


Disagree.

I am planning a harvest for this next winter and the professional forester actually said chipping would be MORE expensive than leaving the tops. In his experience there weren't many people even interested in chipping tops to begin with. 

Granted aesthetically the tops may be an issue, but it creates habitat and forage for more than just deer. The food web includes many species.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

My woods has been select cut 3x over the years, at first I cut most of the tops up for fire wood but now I have a build up, the last time the guy butchered the ---- out of my woods and you can hardly walk any where, it is growing thick but the tops left have made walking hard and ruined a nice woods but greatly improved the habitat (it's still nice) but sure wish I had time to clean it up and leave it alone. It will not be cut again in my life time as long as I own it!

Also the camp where I hunted in the Yoop for over 30 years was logged (select cut they say but believe me it ain't about forestry it's about board feet, trust me,*what they destroy, to get to the trees they want is a shame!*!) and same deal, it was very hard to walk any where with all the tops left , took us years to clear good trails and it ripped my heart out when all the places I hunted since I was a kid were massacred beyond recognition and still are no where the same 20 years later!

Back to the point, hunting cuttings in the UP is a deer magnet, especially the 1st year or so after the loggers are gone and is a good place to hunt,. I just hate looking at a clear cut, they clear cut several acres around Ralph on the roads we've driven for years and looks like and A bomb went off so I'm not a fan and I'm not a tree huger! Also cutting sometimes draws more hunters than deer, so beware!
.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

As far as leaving tops on the ground after a select cut. I see both sides. But the tops are a very temporary food source, which is good, but once they are picked clean the area is trashed. I'm only speaking for what I've seen in my area. I have a blind set up that is literally set up on the edge of a select cut and the edge of a cedar swamp. I didn't notice any increased activity, which I'm not blaming it on the cutting, it was just my observation. 

I would prefer to leave the tops temporally for food but than removed and let the woods regenerate growth. (If I said that right) lol In my area we have lots of good size cedar swamps for cover. I would rather have the select cuts be done to help future growth.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

gmiljevich said:


> These maybe the 4 worst reasons not to do something...
> First when was the last time you heard of tops being the fuel for a fire in the far north, in my forty years of being alive I cant recall once.
> Second, some forage is better than no forage at all.
> Third, I really don't think the deer care or worry about an area that has a trip hazard. We should be focusing on deer, not your comfort.
> Lastly, leaving the tops is a more sustainable practice for re-growth vs. making a park like setting with no cover which is worth the 10% loss for me.


Lots of misconceptions here and of course chipping is not for every job. If one is doing softwood reproduction areas like me then it is very foolish not to chip. 

Just got done talking with the forester so here is something to think about.

I am thinking of processing not slashing part of my job here [30 acres] The price the logger gave me reflected a slashing/chipping operation not processer/skidding and chipping.

So in this 30 acres there is an estimate of 350 tons of chip removal. But to remove the chips it would cost more to do with a processer/skidding operation, HOWEVER I am getting a higher wood price because the slashing/cable skidding operation is more efficient. 

1. 350 tons on 30 acres is lots of left over fuel...for fire
2. I have seen parcels so heavy in tops that deer avoid them because they cannot even walk through.
2 If you do not chip your tree regeneration can actually be lower because piles of tops will halt regen.
3 There is NO correlation that leaving tops promotes any type of re-growth better and because of blocking sunlight and trees from sprouting may actually hamper regen
4 ACTUALLY slashing and pulling out full length trees scarifies the ground better thus promoting regeneration. 

Just like the buggy whip.....the benefit you think you are getting from leaving the tops lay is nothing compared to the direct proper feeding of wildlife OR what could be spent on land management and improvement.

My last logging contract that amount to me for chipping was $5500. I fully expect this to be more this contract. However if you want to not walk on your property for the next 15 years and somehow think you are getting some benefit greater than 5k plus........HAVE AT IT...........I already know better. 

ALSO for the record not ONE logger was going to give me "more money" because I was not chipping...........


----------



## Wolfepicenter (Nov 22, 2011)

I am sitting in a blind on the Goegbic/Iron county at this very moment, have seen 1 buck on camera since the opener. Very few deer here. Hunting 7 different sets.


----------



## Wolfepicenter (Nov 22, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> You know I will. I'm excited to try a different spot.


Where are you moving?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My buddy is at camp in the Sidnaw area. He has been out at camp for a week. 3 does have been visiting his food plots each with twins. No bucks on camera yet or rubs in the area. Lots of turkeys too.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

An owner about a mile away had their land logged last winter and to me it looked more like someone drove a dozer around and just knocked trees over. If that's what is called leaving the tops, you can have it. I don't see how anything could walk through that mess.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

I spent all of last week at camp bowhunting and bird hunting. *Birdhunting was phenominal. Bowhunting...hmmm how do you say hunting was poor? lol Very little deer sign and no buck sign seen. We've owned our camp since 89 and have seen the ups and downs in deer numbers. With that being said, i would'nt want to be anywhere else, heaven i tell ya. Saw plenty of bear crap and bear prints. checked under all our apple tree's(and we have many) and found not one pile of deer sh.. Under three of the apple tree's were coyote sh.. I'm not trying to play the gloom and doom card because we've road around the area in the past and you would swear there isnt a deer anywhere and then the next day you're dodging them all over the place. Good luck to everybody and enjoy. Our camp is south of Crystal Falls and a mile north of the Brule*


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Saturday is supposed to be a rain day so I thought I would visit a buddy of mine north of Blaney Park. Typically speaking he is out at camp from October 1st through ML season. He packed up and left until firearms season. Not a single picture of deer were on his camera. Wolves, coyotes and bear were the only thing on his memory card. Some guys will have a tough year.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> No snow on the ground on the east end. Deer are moving this morning. Very little wind so far. Only does and fawns have been spotted. I'll be in my best stand later today if the wind shift happens in time.


Yes, they are moving Luv2. Just got back from checking my **** traps and saw deer on all 3 forties I traveled through. Probably not helping my deer hunting any. Hope to be in a tree stand this afternoon as well. Good luck.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> Are you near LaBranch by chance? I drive through that area and absolutely love it.


We are not far from LaBranche U of M. We started riding the snowmobiles along Trail No 2 over to LaBranche last winter (or maybe the one before) and it is just a beautiful trail. In all of the rides we have taken that way we only passed one other sled. The groomers keep it up well but it just doesn't get much traffic. Nice area - I agree.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Is the Tavern in La Branch still closed? If so that is too bad. It was a great trail stop and always had good food.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Saturday is supposed to be a rain day so I thought I would visit a buddy of mine north of Blaney Park. Typically speaking he is out at camp from October 1st through ML season. He packed up and left until firearms season. Not a single picture of deer were on his camera. Wolves, coyotes and bear were the only thing on his memory card. Some guys will have a tough year.


I've heard the same types of stories from camps up north of here. Cameras out all summer and fall and have pics of maybe a doe and a fawn ... and lots of bears, wolves, and coyotes. There are going to be areas like that in the U.P. this year. I feel very, very fortunate that we have some deer to hunt, and feel bad for those who will have slim pickings. Hopefully, they will come to camp anyway and just enjoy the camaraderie and the beauty of the woods - even if they are going to be quieter than normal.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

The LaBranche tavern was open every time we traveled through there. Very much agree - great food ... and cold beer


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

wildthing said:


> The LaBranche tavern was open every time we traveled through there. Very much agree - great food ... and cold beer


Well I know this spring it was closed down for sometime. My wife rolls by there about 9pm every Friday. I will have her look this Friday. Hope it is not a causality to the decrease in UP sporting.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Midalake said:


> Well I know this spring it was closed down for sometime. My wife rolls by there about 9pm every Friday. I will have her look this Friday. Hope it is not a causality to the decrease in UP sporting.


Yes - Please let us know. I thought they were actually doing a pretty good business on weekends last winter. It was a little slower during the week days when i was there. I sure hope they didn't close down.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Jager Pro said:


> Also I'm really hoping that setting up a new tree stand doesn't ruin the spot right before/as the rut starts.


Your highest odds of seeing/killing deer are during the first sit in a treestand...Good Luck!


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

yooperkenny said:


> Your highest odds of seeing/killing deer are during the first sit in a treestand...Good Luck!


How do you figure that? In all my years of hunting I can only remember once that I scored on a fresh treestand, with little scouting. If that truly was the case there would be deer running everywhere.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Midalake said:


> How do you figure that? In all my years of hunting I can only remember once that I scored on a fresh treestand, with little scouting. If that truly was the case there would be deer running everywhere.


Maybe you don't know how to pick good stands....


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

FullQuiver said:


> Maybe you don't know how to pick good stands....


I know I dont...


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

My dad and I will be up in da U.P. eh on our property from 11/13-11/22 if it takes that long. We will be back up for muzzy season as well. Hoping for some snow and cooler temps.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I did my spotlight survey last night from 7:45-8:30. 65 deer spotted in the12 mile route. 

One more survey will be completed by the end of the month but I'll start at 10:00pm.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I did my spotlight survey last night from 7:45-8:30. 65 deer spotted in the12 mile route.
> One more survey will be completed by the end of the month but I'll start at 10:00pm.


65 deer in a 12 mile run sounds danger low.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

yooperkenny said:


> Your highest odds of seeing/killing deer are during the first sit in a treestand...Good Luck!


I have had tons of luck on my first sit in a new location. The longer you sit in one spot the less the odds are in your favor.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Most of the bigger bucks that I've shot were while still-hunting, not sitting. When doing so I'm always in a new fresh area. And my scent has had very little time to saturate my surroundings to inform the deer of my presence.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

both of my UP bucks were on the morning sit opening day in a spot I've never hunted before. If you are only going to hunt once all year a fresh spot is much more likely to produce. However if you hunt 40 times out of the same spot your collective odds of getting a deer are of course higher than they are on the first sit. But all things being equal the first sit has better odds than any other one sit.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

In my experience, the first time in the stand has been the best also.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Midalake said:


> 65 deer in a 12 mile run sounds danger low.


Not really we don't have huge deer numbers like the west end does. We have never had the luxury of being spoiled with more deer than the habitat can support. We have been below goal for the last 20 years. Goal is 16-18 dpsm. 

Some of the other routes produce less than 10 deer per 12 mile survey. Our Coalition meeting is Tuesday so hopefully some of the guys will be there to turn in their results. I'll post them in this thread if they are available.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> I have had tons of luck on my first sit in a new location. The longer you sit in one spot the less the odds are in your favor
> 
> .Yes if you stay in one place to long you start to stink! My FIL always said the best time to hunt a stand is the 1st time you hunt it just because you haven't stunk the place up and clued the deer your there that's why guys that go into a new area with a climber a are often successful on a mature buck because it didn't pattern you!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Deer or no deer I am looking forward to heading to the U.P. for the gun opener in a couple of weeks. Unfortunately the camp I have been a part of the past few years was not able to make it up this year. I hooked up with another camp and they had a spot open and I am going up with them this year. I believe we will be hunting north and east of Iron Mountain. Going up on the 12th and coming back around the 18th. others are staying a couple more days. Just glad i am able to get back up to the quiet of the U.P.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I ran my survey route from 9:45-10:30. It was much better tonight. 

123 deer spotted. Best night for This survey season.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I ran my survey route from 9:45-10:30. It was much better tonight.
> 
> 123 deer spotted. Best night for This survey season.


Wow! That is a good night!


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Really enjoy all the info fellas, iv been on the site for a few years now and usually I am on the fishing side of the site. Heading up to Bruces crossing Nov.5 this will be my second year hunting the U.P. and last year I was very fortunate to get my first u.p buck/deer and with a bow. I'm hooked, always hunted below the bride but my dads been going up there for the last 30+ years. Being up there in the big woods is priceless, these last few days can't come fast enough. Ill try to give an update but not sure with the phone service. Goodluck to everyone up there!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's because it rained yesterday (Thursday) or what? But I was walking the two tracks in the oaks and I saw more deer sign than I ever have in the UP. Didn't find any rubs, although I'm sure I could've if I looked harder, but I probably found more than 20 sets of tracks crossing the two tracks. They were all fairly fresh too, but as soon as the sun down the woods lit up coyotes, I could hear them in three different directions.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

On another positive note, a local Marquette guy I know told me last night that he's tagged out already - a 6 point and a real nice 7 point. I'm assuming Marquette County.....there are deer but you gotta work for em


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

yooperkenny said:


> On another positive note, a local Marquette guy I know told me last night that he's tagged out already - a 6 point and a real nice 7 point. I'm assuming Marquette County.....there are deer but you gotta work for em


Sad to hear there are people in the UP bent on tagging two bucks with the current buck to doe ratios and overall population. 

There REALLY needs to be a change in the Regs............


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

Sad to hear guys worried about everything other people do.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

dirtyfowlmouth said:


> Sad to hear guys worried about everything other people do.


Tough decisions are never popular. It is apparent by the bunch of whiners that cannot harvest does in the UP where no does should be taken. One buck is soon to happen in the UP.............

There is NEVER a fine line between hunter, sportsman and slob.


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

I would say the whole state should be one buck but that would mean I would probably be agreeing with you about something. Leave things as they are


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

One buck has been talked about at the Coalition meetings and the CAC meetings. It may gather traction of more groups get on board.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

We are in Menominee county for the week on state land. Fresh ground scrapes, lots of sign and have seen does with twins. Will post later in the week with an update.


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

trailsend said:


> I spent all of last week at camp bowhunting and bird hunting. *Birdhunting was phenominal. Bowhunting...hmmm how do you say hunting was poor? lol Very little deer sign and no buck sign seen. We've owned our camp since 89 and have seen the ups and downs in deer numbers. With that being said, i would'nt want to be anywhere else, heaven i tell ya. Saw plenty of bear crap and bear prints. checked under all our apple tree's(and we have many) and found not one pile of deer sh.. Under three of the apple tree's were coyote sh.. I'm not trying to play the gloom and doom card because we've road around the area in the past and you would swear there isnt a deer anywhere and then the next day you're dodging them all over the place. Good luck to everybody and enjoy. Our camp is south of Crystal Falls and a mile north of the Brule*


Trails end,
Very few deer in this area. I'm North of you and am here at camp now. There are no deer. We are focusing on camp meals to get us excited.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Just back from camp. Sat Friday morning and Sunday morning and was rained out the rest of the weekend. Saw lots of does on stand but none of my shooters showed up . Lots of new rubs and scrapes in the woods and one of my target bucks was on cam at 9 am yest morning when I was hunting a mile away in another spot. Had a wolf chase a doe 20 yards of me at noon Friiday. Amazed that the doe was running Flatout in thick cover and the wolf was right on her tail. Overall some nice bucks on cam . Can't wait to get back for gun.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

MrFysch said:


> Just back from camp. Sat Friday morning and Sunday morning and was rained out the rest of the weekend. Saw lots of does on stand but none of my shooters showed up . Lots of new rubs and scrapes in the woods and one of my target bucks was on cam at 9 am yest morning when I was hunting a mile away in another spot. Had a wolf chase a doe 20 yards of me at noon Friiday. Amazed that the doe was running Flatout in thick cover and the wolf was right on her tail. Overall some nice bucks on cam . Can't wait to get back for gun.


Not amazed or surprised one bit......you should hear the racket when 3 or 4 wolves come screaming by, right on the heels of a deer.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Followed by a ****load of gun shots.


----------



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

Dickinson County report 10/17 - 10/30:

This year we moved our bow camp up a week earlier than usual so that I could be back for Halloween with my young son. We have a small camp with only 3 guys, but each year we usually have double digit bucks on camera and always take a couple does and usually at least 1 buck.


This year is a little hard to compare to last year since we were one week earlier, but for comparison purposes we had 13 shooter bucks on camera last year and only 3 this year. 1 of our 3 guys had just the single buck tag, so he was possibly going to shoot a spike if he saw one, but the spikes he saw all only had 1 inch spikes. However, we had as many, if not more, does and fawns on camera or sighted along the roads/trails than ever before. 9 out of every 10 does had a fawn, and several had twins, so that bodes well for the next couple years hopefully. Was pretty shocked to see so many does and fawns after reading other people's reports and hearing about all the doom and gloom up there. At least where we are at, there is not much of a decline that we could see. However, either there's a buck shortage compared to the past several years, or it's because we were there a week earlier than normal. Likely a combination of both.


I'd say overall we had about 50 deer on camera with only the 3 shooter bucks. Another 50-75 different deer seen while driving/scouting. Did not see any bucks while driving or scouting. Did not see very much buck sign while scouting either, and I put some serious hours and distance in scouting.


Each year we usually get at least 1 bear in our bait as well, and this year due to going a week earlier we ended up with 3 different bears in 3 different spots. How someone could draw a bear permit up there and not get a bear is beyond our comprehension, because they sure seem prevalent. Usually see some wolf sign each year as well, but not any that I recall this year, but we know they're there.


Bird hunting seemed to be down. Put up probably slightly less grouse than we normally do, and way, way less woodcock than normal.


Good luck to everyone on their trip this year. Can't wait to be back next year. Changing it up again due to the buck only rule, and will be going for 2 weeks from 10/29 – 11/12 in 2016 to up our chances of seeing more bucks.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

A follow-up to your bear sightings Day or night? Eyes or trailcam? I did not harvest a bear for the first time since 1994 and not alone the guy running the processor here and his friend did not fill there permits either. We both had lots of Bear around and in both cases could not get one in during daylight hours. In fact I never garnished one picture after 3am ever. It is hard to shoot what you don't see.


----------

